# ACCA Accountant



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I am an ACCA financial/management accountant looking to emigrate to Aus'. Does anybody know if the ACCA is recognised in companies in the major places Perth, Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne & Adelaide?

I am a bit worried as I just keep seeing 'CA/CPA' in job adheres.


Many thanks 
Dave


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey mate I was going to mention this to you on the other posts.

A CA is a post graduate qualification here in Aus. It's higher than a CPA. ACCA in general are NOT recognized but to be brutally honest without a CA you've got no hope I'm afraid. It's pretty much a pre requisite to be an accountant in this country to be chartied and even so you'll be up against many people who will have a CA.

In the UK you can find work on your experience in Aus like America or Canada you need experience on top of rock hard qualifications.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

dave101280 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an ACCA financial/management accountant looking to emigrate to Aus'. Does anybody know if the ACCA is recognised in companies in the major places Perth, Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne & Adelaide?
> 
> ...


 If you are an ACCA Member like i am an FCCA , CPA asks you to appear for three papers... they are very easy the subjects we have already studied in ACCA and you can get a CPA qualification. 

So keep your hopes high... with a little effort , you can attain the same.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

well there ya go you can get a CPA that way.


----------



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

uroojs said:


> If you are an ACCA Member like i am an FCCA , CPA asks you to appear for three papers... they are very easy the subjects we have already studied in ACCA and you can get a CPA qualification.
> 
> So keep your hopes high... with a little effort , you can attain the same.


That is a killer! So sitting 14 exams in the UK just isn't enough!


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

dave101280 said:


> That is a killer! So sitting 14 exams in the UK just isn't enough!


Apparently NO


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Dave

Though I can see you had posted this query long ago, just wanted to know how did it go. Have you actually travelled to Aus? If you have, did you get a job? 

I am in the same boat as you were, would like to hear your experience.

Regards


----------



## slkguy (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Any updates on the above... we are planning to migrate to Aus. in next May 2014... How is the job market for accountants ?


----------

